# Anyone else have anhedonia??



## i.became.so.numb (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello, i have dp with a constant blank mind but very little anxiety and derealization. But my worse symptom is by far the anhedonia/ no emotions...i cannot get pleasure in anything, no matter what i do, i feel the same all the time and my mind feels blank all the time also. I feel like i live in perpetuel nothingness and feel terribly empty. I can act very normal if i want to but i just dont seem to care about anything. For me, it is very related to dp, the more i feel there, the more interested i will be in whatever happens around, the less i feel there, the less interested i am. Does anyone else have this? I am expericing it to a very severe degree these days, no pleasure and no interest at all...cant even watch tv anymore, i just end up staring in nothingness. I need help, cannot live like this anymore.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

Many, many people here will related to this. In my personal opinion, this happens when you have been so stressed and anxious for so long that your mind is just too exhausted to function.

At least, that's what used to happen to me. I would freak out all day, getting more and more stressed until eventually my mind would just stop and I could barely think.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

It's not related to dp. I've had dp for six years before anhedonia. Your just overstressed and depressed. Try doing something you really enjoy and its normal to get bored of the things you used to enjoy. Just try something new.


----------



## i.became.so.numb (Jul 24, 2013)

I dont know whether or not it is linked to stress, all i know is i feel no anxiety at all, just complete numbness. I may drink 1 or 2 red bull and barely feel anything at all. While before it would make me stimulated or anxious. Also whatever i do just feels the same, whether its new or old doesnt change anything. But i know when i used to feel pleasure, my dp would lift and i would feel there and also emotions. As for now, i dont feel there, i dont feel emotions and i dont feel pleasure 24h/7d i can still feel pleasure from food and sex tho...so i guess my pleasure system is ok. Its just that i dont have any emotions ever now...i dont know what to do to be able to feel again...


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

I can totally relate. Its really annoying. Its getting better. I used to not even be able ot listen to music. Now I can enjoy music once again, but there is still a flatness to music that just bothers me and I find it hard to get excited over my favorite songs still.


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

I do.

I'm completely numb, it's fucking annoying. Even alcohol is boring, lol.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I feel the exact same way....whether I'm in new situations, whether I meet new ppl I always feel the same 24/7 and I never enjoy myself anymore


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

I have this too


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Spadde said:


> I have this too


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

It might be ordinary depression without the overwhelming sadness.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

flat said:


> It might be ordinary depression without the overwhelming sadness.


This is what im worried about....


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

Just do things that you think might be enjoyable anyway. This is what I did. I beat my anhedonia. Still have have a lowered level of excitement than I used to, but it will take time to get that back as I know it will.

Just do things that you know is fun. Eventually it will be fun with out thinking about it.

Trust me. I thought I was fucked


----------

